# If You Have Seen One Embossed Coke Bottle, You've Seen Them All...........



## bottlerarities (Nov 3, 2013)

........But now and then, something comes along that totally dashes your former beliefs.  Here is a 6 1/2 ounce 1962 embossed Coca Cola that few have ever had the opportunity to see.  Absolutely genuine, not dyed or stained, and some very knowledgeable in the hobby say it is the only one they have ever seen.  "Unique" ?  I'm not sure, but this color doesn't come around often, a beautiful emerald or 7up green through and through.  This is the new center piece to my Coke collection.  Thought some of you would enjoy seeing it.  GCoke.jpg [/ol]


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 4, 2013)

Dang! I'd certainly like to know the story behind that one. Beautiful piece, thanks for sharing!


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 4, 2013)

Yep extremely hard to fake a Green one.


----------



## reach44 (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow that's weird.  Neat for sure.


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Nov 5, 2013)

I disagree in relation to straight side Cokes about "seen one see it all"  but can agree 100% with the hobble-skirts  These green ones come up ever so often; even in ACL form. I always passed them off as "*altered*"


----------



## bottlerarities (Nov 5, 2013)

Those Pittston Pa ACLs are relatively common compared to the embossed.  The Pittston greens were a regular production run, while the embossed never was in that color.  Comparing apples to oranges.  We did several tests on the bottle, including full strength acetone and a strong paint remover and peel test with a sharp exacto blade.  This bottle shows no indication whatsoever of being painted or coated, and is the same color through and through.  As morbious mentioned above, this color of green would be extremely difficult to impossible to fake or alter from the normal bottle color.  Irradiation will produce blue/purple to brown/amethyst colors depending on the chemical make up of the glass used, but you cannot irradiate any type of bottle glass to this color of green.  I have shown this bottle to some of the top CC collectors and authors, and they agree the bottle is genuine and the only one in this color they have ever seen.  Bill Porter has a genuine amber embossed also dated 1962, and says the person he bought it from several years ago also had an emerald green example, most likely this same bottle, and those two are the only ones he has ever seen.  Others who make most of the CC and bottle shows nationwide say they have never seen one in this green color.  As of now, the only information on the bottle is that it was obtained by a former employee at Coca Cola Atlanta in the early 60s who stated only a very few were made to his knowledge and that he thought they were being considered for regular production or possible a special or commemorative issue of some type, although apparently they never went into production.  He asked permission of his supervisors to keep one of the green ones for his personal collection, and the others were destroyed.  The first owner had the bottle until the late 80s, and the second owner then sold it to me recently as he primarily collects straight sides.  When I first heard about the bottle being for sale, like others I suspected it was just a common bottle that had been dyed or stained, but that turned out not to be the case.  So now I am trying to track down other colors that may have been made in the 6 1/2 ounce embossed bottles if any others exist, as well as regular issue "normal" bottles from the same mold bearing the 62-11 date/mold code from Laurens Glass Works.  It's an interesting pursuit just trying to track some of this stuff down or find others with additional information about them.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 5, 2013)

More than likely this was created on a goof by someone at the glass company. I've seen Pepsi bottles done like this as well.


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Nov 5, 2013)

So if its legit its safe to say this one is either a prototype or 3rd shift bottle . . Seems like you already have a fair amount of info on it then.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 5, 2013)

Cool stuff!


----------



## bottlerarities (Nov 5, 2013)

Uncle_Jarvis, I would tend to agree with your thoughts as to the origination of the bottle.  If its history is accurate, and it did in fact come from within Coca Cola Atlanta, I think that would tend to confirm it being a color sample or prototype bottle rather than a third shift bottle.  Still have a few others to contact concerning this piece, and will post an update as more information is gathered.  Another gent I spoke to told me of rumors that Coke was considering a green and red bottle Christmas Holiday pair back in the early 60s, but that the red bottles could not be produced either economically or to suit their expectations, so the project was scrapped.  But again, that is just hearsay.


----------



## RNorwood (Jul 17, 2019)

*7 UP Green Coca Cola Bottle*



bottlerarities said:


> Uncle_Jarvis, I would tend to agree with your thoughts as to the origination of the bottle.  If its history is accurate, and it did in fact come from within Coca Cola Atlanta, I think that would tend to confirm it being a color sample or prototype bottle rather than a third shift bottle.  Still have a few others to contact concerning this piece, and will post an update as more information is gathered.  Another gent I spoke to told me of rumors that Coke was considering a green and red bottle Christmas Holiday pair back in the early 60s, but that the red bottles could not be produced either economically or to suit their expectations, so the project was scrapped.  But again, that is just hearsay.



Hi, I am wondering if you found additional information concerning the origin of this bottle? I have one of these and none of my bottle collecting friends here in North Carolina have ever seen one. I have been searching for information on this piece for a few years now. I am interested in any new information you may have learned.


----------



## bottlerarities (Jul 18, 2019)

Uncle_Jarvis, nothing to add to the earlier information except that the information about the origin of the bottle at CC Atlanta appears to hold true sans any disputes to the contrary.  Would love to see a photo of your example, and if possible, the base and date / mold code numbers from the side of the bottle.  Thank you.


----------



## RNorwood (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi I am on vacation in Canada now until the first week in Oct. The bottle is in North Carolina. I will be glad to add images when I return to North Carolina.


----------



## RNorwood (Aug 7, 2020)

Here is another example of the Emerald Green Coca Cola bottle. We have a summer home in Newfoundland Canada and my neighbor dug this one up while working in his garden. Knowing I was interested in old bottles he gave it to me. The main difference I see is this one has french and English registration embossing.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 7, 2020)

I've seen these green Canadian Coke's from time to time...I believe they are 1970's.


----------



## RNorwood (Aug 7, 2020)

Some people I know in Newfoundland say they remember the color and think it was from the 70s.


----------

